# Heartpatrick Travel - Holland and Belgium



## heartpatrick (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Sharing some pics from a recent business trip to Holland and Belgium. Got lucky with the weather on weekend photoshoot trip so I'm happy. ^_^

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:






The full album is available here:
Heartpatrick Travel 2011 11 - Merry! (The Hague, Leiden, Antwerp)


Thanks all.


Regards
Patrick
Heartpatrick: Travel, Portrait and Destination Wedding Photographer


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool, I live around the corner of the street in nr. 6! And my university is at the canal in nr. 4! How did you like the cities?

The shots are good, the bottom part of #2 is a bit to bright. And I'm not sure about the big logo's but that just personal.


----------



## heartpatrick (Dec 23, 2011)

BastiaanImages said:


> Cool, I live around the corner of the street in nr. 6! And my university is at the canal in nr. 4! How did you like the cities?
> 
> The shots are good, the bottom part of #2 is a bit to bright. And I'm not sure about the big logo's but that just personal.



wow small world! haha. I absolutely love Leiden. it's cosy and laid back, and i had some really good sunny weather that day.  Agree that bottom part of #2 is too bright, unfortunately i only had like 10sec to set things up before a boat came and disturbed the reflections haha. :">


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2011)

Excellent series...i like the last one the most, for others are any-time-click, where as this one is now-or-never

Regards


----------

